# sump filter



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

is there any other way beside drilling a hole into the tank?

im thinking of buildin a sump since i have so many fish tank setup to each other.
buying heater and filter r killing me.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> is there any other way beside drilling a hole into the tank?
> 
> im thinking of buildin a sump since i have so many fish tank setup to each other.
> buying heater and filter r killing me.


yeah there are sumps that work just by hanging a hose on the back of your tank and creating a vacum that constantly draws water down then pushes it back up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

search for "overflow box"


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

will do


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

damn over flow cost a lot.

here all my tank
from small to big

5X 10 gallon
2X 20 long
2x 40 breeder
2X 55 
2x 75
1X 100
2X 250 

im thinking about pulling out a 350 gallon C/M tank.
im saving on getting a red Arowana, when i save enough im aimming for the 350 gallon.

with all that, buying overflow will kill me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

People do make their own. Either from acrylic or PVC. They also do things like siliconing a piece of acrylic across the corner a tank. Go on the saltwater forums and look in the DIY areas. There seem to be people who spend a mint and people who make everything from scratch. It looks like a PITA but not impossible. Also check youtube. People who DIY like to show off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah, i been looking at a lot DIY over flow box.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Eshopps overflow boxes are not expensive at all, look on google or ebay, I'm using 2 right now and they work great.


----------

